# creating a playlist that plays on computer and iPad



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I want to create a simple playlist on the computer, then access it on my iPad. I created the playlist on my computer, then opened "Music" on my iPad, and I see the name of the list....but when I click on it, it says "no songs." Can someone just walk me through this? I know it should be super simple. I confess I detest iTunes; I find it totally obtuse and non-intuitive. Any help appreciated!


----------



## xpuser35776 (Sep 10, 2011)

Going by my I pod touch I could not Place mp3`s on it unless it was thru I tunes, MP 4 is format for I tunes.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for that. I'm so confused with Itunes in general....on my iPad I have "music," "App store" and "iTunes store"......which of these do I use?? I was trying to use "Music," but that's the one where none of the songs will show up....I cannot figure out how to create a simple playlist just on the iPad.....which of these is ITUNES that I use to create a simple playlist that I can use??

As far as mp3's, I don't understand....when I made the playlist on the computer, they're all mp3's and the list was created easily.... ANY GUIDANCE appreciated.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can create the playlist on the computer in iTunes and sync it to the iPad. Or, you should be able to create a playlist on the iPad which will then sync to the computer in iTunes.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for responding. Let me be really clear: I wish I could do this without iTunes: just play some tunes in a list on the iPad. 

I have no clue how to find my way around iTunes.....it is entirely non-intuitive to me. I can't find sync, I can't find "summary," I can't figure out how to create a simple playlist which should show up on my iPad...I can't find ANYTHING. I open up iTunes on the computer and it's just nothing but a mess of confusion. If someone could please just direct me through the following: 

1) create a simple playlist (I thought I'd done that.)

2) how to make sure I'm syncing properly (My desktop is hardwired to the modem; I use the wi-fi for the iPad and phone.) Therefore I plug in the iPad via USB. 

3) How to make sure the playlist shows up on the iPad. 

Can someone hold my hand a little and give me a left right left.....? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## xpuser35776 (Sep 10, 2011)

bj nick said:


> Thanks for responding. Let me be really clear: I wish I could do this without iTunes: just play some tunes in a list on the iPad.
> 
> I have no clue how to find my way around iTunes.....it is entirely non-intuitive to me. I can't find sync, I can't find "summary," I can't figure out how to create a simple playlist which should show up on my iPad...I can't find ANYTHING. I open up iTunes on the computer and it's just nothing but a mess of confusion. If someone could please just direct me through the following:
> 
> ...


Going by my I tunes. I purchased music from I tunes store which goes to a library on your computer. I hook up I pod, I tunes see`s it and shows my Ipod with library I ask it to load I pod loaded all is good.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can't sync without iTunes. 

I can't follow what you're trying to do or don't understand. Creating a playlist in iTunes is really simple. Then connect your iPad and select that playlist to sync. The songs and the playlist will be synced to your iPad.


----------



## xpuser35776 (Sep 10, 2011)

TonyB25 said:


> You can't sync without iTunes.
> 
> I can't follow what you're trying to do or don't understand. Creating a playlist in iTunes is really simple. Then connect your iPad and select that playlist to sync. The songs and the playlist will be synced to your iPad.


 I agree you have to go thru I tunes for music to sync to.


----------

